# Down to 4 VPS



## NodeBytes (Jul 2, 2013)

So I just cancelled most of my VPS as I am slowly moving away to dedis. I only have 4 VPS left.

Yes, it's another "how many VPSes do you have thread!" as it is summer and there are new hosts, I think we should emphasize this thread on the new VPS you have!

1 RamNode,

2 Versatile IT, <- Yearly, probably won't renew.

1 Backupsy.

How about you all? Anything new?

Edit: Also 1 VPS with SouthBend servers, haven't had the chance to use it much. Need to soon!


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh.. Gheez, I'm on a KVM/Dedi kick now! for a while there I stopped buying VPS's and strictly purchased dedi's, now I seem to be lured with these SSD KVM VPS's that offer 1GB ram for like $4/mo really the performance of SSD in RAID 10 is hard to beat especially if you don't need large disk space


----------



## perennate (Jul 2, 2013)

1x QuickPacket dual L5420*

1x RamNode 1024 MB SVZ*
1x RamNode 1024 MB CVZ*
2x RamNode 512 MB CVZ*
1x RamNode 512 MB SVZ*

2x Aim2Game 1024 MB with 10 IPv4*
2x Aim2Game 2048 MB*

1x EDIS 512 MB vServer Russia
1x EDIS 512 MB vServer Netherlands
1x EDIS 512 MB vServer Hong Kong

4x Prometeus 1024 MB OVZ/SSD7*
1x Prometeus/OverZold 8 GB (*?)

2x End of Reality 2048 MB Chicago
2x End of Reality 2048 MB Los Angeles
1x End of Reality 2048 MB New York
1x End of Reality 2048 MB Dallas (*?)

1x Iniz 1024 MB Chicago (*?)
1x FrontRangeHosting 512 MB Denver*
1x DigitalOcean 512 MB Netherlands <- worst server ever
1x Liquid Solutions 2048 MB Seattle
1x 2Host 512 MB / 1gbit-unmetered San Jose
1x DotVPS 512 MB UK*
* = pretty stable, otherwise means has packet loss and/or other problems intermittently; or *? means I don't know or in between

All OpenVZ except 2Host, Digital Ocean, and EDIS.


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

@perennate Wow!! that's a lot dude!


----------



## blergh (Jul 2, 2013)

One from Torqhost, that's the only one i am actually paying for.


----------



## drmike (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been sitting on the sidelines lately with purchases.  Summer time gets busy with outdoors, plants and animals.  

I too have been reducing my VPS accounts.  Too many idle resources that  paying for makes little sense--- none of them were bargains or specials that can't be bought again tomorrow.

Currently running BuyVM, RamNode (2x), Prometeus, CrownCloud, Dotvps, Oneasiahost.

Have another 3 accounts sitting unutilized.

Probably 2 other test/gratis accounts waiting for me to find an overnight to pace them.

Have several colocated units out there.


----------



## peterw (Jul 2, 2013)

1x OVH SAS SS-KS2G +

1x ipxcore 128MB openvz -
1x chicagovps 2GB openvz -
1x raidlogic 128MB openvz -
1x alienvps 512MB openvz -
1x vpsrocket 128MB openvz -
1x evorack 128MB xen -

2x liquidhost 128MB openvz +
1x bluevm 512MB kvm +

+ stable, - canceled

I switched to a dedicated server too. Two openvz servers are left for small websites and one kvm to test.


----------



## rm_ (Jul 2, 2013)

peterw said:


> 1x OVH SAS SS-KS2G +


What's "SS-" here?


----------



## peterw (Jul 2, 2013)

rm_ said:


> What's "SS-" here?


It's the name of the product. Maybe name of the company "solidsrv".


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 2, 2013)

In use/keeping

Amazon EC2 (Micro - modified Xen)

Database By Design, LLC (custom 2Gb, Xen)

Virpus (512Mb - custom, Xen)

Contabo (VPS L 4Gb, KVM)

Backupsy (250Gb disk, KVM)
Bahnhof (0.25Gb, KVM)

Testing (might put to real use)

Crissic (1Gb, KVM)

DotVPS.co (512Mb, KVM)

PhoenixVPS (512Mb, Xen)

SemoWeb (LTP #5, OpenVZ)

OpenVirtuals (512Mb, OpenVZ)

BlueVM (4L Specia 2Gb, KVM)

AquaNX (0.25Gb, KVM)

FapVPS (1Gb SSD, KVM)

Enotchnetworks (1Gb, KVM)

ZipVPS/Holoshed (0.25Gb, KVM)

SSDVirt (512Mb, KVM)

Canceling (were bought for tests)

Waveride (4Gbm OpenVZ)

Ftpit (1Gb LEB Promo, OpenVZ)

Crissic (1Gb Special, OpenVZ)

DotVPS.co (512Mb, OpenVZ)

EOReality (2Gb Enterprise Special, OpenVZ)

Iniz/OPenVZ.io (3Gb, OpenVZ)

Weloveservers (1Gb specials, OpenVZ)

BlueLightHost (Medium M, 4Gb, Xen)

So far, I see no desire to switch to dedicated, perhaps I'll switch to clouds instead (CloudSigma, DigitalOcean, Amazon Ec2)


----------



## rm_ (Jul 2, 2013)

peterw said:


> It's the name of the product. Maybe name of the company "solidsrv".


What product, what solidsrv? No such thing here: http://www.kimsufi.com/fr/index.xml

Or do you use an OVH reseller, paying more? Why?

edit: facepalm, they resell the 15 EUR Kimsufi at 25 EUR... https://www.solidsrv.com/cart.php?gid=16


----------



## wdq (Jul 2, 2013)

I have all of these. I've been slowly canceling more and more of them over the past couple of months. I may end up replacing all but a few of them since I ordered a dedicated server yesterday.

3x CatalystHost - 4GB,  2.5GB, 256MB the latter of the three is KVM, the others are OpenVZ.

2x RamNode - 256MB SSD cached OpenVZ in Atlanta for both of them. A really good deal for the storage.

2x BuyVM - 256MB OpenVZ, I have one in each of their locations. 

2x 24kHost - a 2GB, and a 256MB storage one, both are OpenVZ in NJ.

1x Hostigation - 256MB OpenVZ in NC.

1x Backupsy - 500GB of storage, KVM, in Buffalo.


----------



## thuvienvps (Jul 2, 2013)

2 x SwiftVM - 256MB OVZ

1 x Neosurge - 128MB OVZ, bad performance, wont renew

10 x Lidquid Solutions  - 32MB OVZ

10 x ipxcore - 32MB OVZ

10 x Edis - 128MB OVZ

2 x Iniz - 64 MB OVZ

2 x BlueVM - 256MB OVZ

2 x SSDVirt - 1024 OVZ & 512 KVM.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh boy, here we go:

1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM

1x Tortoise Labs 512MB XEN - Dallas

1x Anynode 512MB (free two-month trial)

2x BuyVM (128MB OVZ - Buffalo, 256MB OVZ - Las Vegas)

1x NinjaHawk custom NYC

4x RamNode (2x 128MB SVZ-  Seattle and Atlanta, 1x 256MB CVZ - Atlanta, 1x 512MB CVZ (2IPv4) - Seattle)

1x LowEndSpirit - UK

2x Versatile IT (1x 128MB yearly - Dallas, 1x 1GB - Phoenix)

1x 512MB DigitalOcean droplet - NYC

2x SecureDragon (1x 64MB OVZ FL (2IPv4), 1x 96MB OVZ FL)

1x ServerHub 2GB OVZ Phoenix, 5IPv4

1x SwiftVM 256MB OVZ - San Diego

1x Reliable Hosting Services 512MB OVZ

1x IPXCore "Iron" KVM, 192MB - Buffalo

1x BudgetVM 1GB OVZ - Chicago

2x FrontRangeHosting (1x 256MB KVM, 1x 128MB OVZ (2IPv4))

1x Iniz 64MB yearly OVZ - L.A.

1x ComfortHost 512MB OVZ - L.A.

Totals: 25 VPS, 1 XEN, 4 KVM, 20 OVZ, 18 Providers


----------



## serverian (Jul 2, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oh boy, here we go:
> 
> 1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM
> 
> ...


Something is missing in this list. Please fix it!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2013)

serverian said:


> Something is missing in this list. Please fix it!


I know, I know, I _should_ get a backup VPS, but I've got enough to pay for as is. I'm planning on letting some of these expire soon, then maybe I'll pick up a Backupsy. Just sayin', if you get IPv6, I'll be more "motivated".


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 2, 2013)

1x Microsoft Azure Windows Server 2012 DC 

1x BuyVM 128MB

1x Ramnode 6GB KVM SSD

1x Ramnode 512MB OVZ Cached

1x Ramnode 1GB OVZ SSD


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 2, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oh boy, here we go:
> 
> 1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM
> 
> ...


Holy cow that's a lot of VPS


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> 1x Ramnode 6GB KVM SSD


May I just point out that Ramnode doesn't _do_ 6GB VPSes, and if they did it would be so expensive that it would be much more worth it to get a dedi?



SkylarM said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of VPS


Still less than @perennate.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 2, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oh boy, here we go:
> 
> 1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM
> 
> ...


This post is a cry for help


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 6 VPS'es in use, (4 DNS, 1 monitor, 1 VPS CP) then the rest are just sitting there. I moved all ym VPS'es into 1 cheap Dedi.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 4, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oh boy, here we go:
> 
> 1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM
> 
> ...


MY FIRST VPB Mention! YAY! I am no longer forever alone! 

And DAMN! All those vp's.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 4, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oh boy, here we go:
> 
> 1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM
> 
> ...




What do you do with all these VPS?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well Most of mine are Fliphost ofc

15 - Fliphost (I should really delete some of them)

3 - Hostigation ( 2 x 512MB , 1 x 1GB)


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> Well Most of mine are Fliphost ofc
> 
> 15 - Fliphost (I should really delete some of them)
> 
> 3 - Hostigation ( 2 x 512MB , 1 x 1GB)


I've got like 200 test instances for various things @ Cloud Shards.

1 - DigitalOcean

1 - Amazon Free


----------



## vanarp (Jul 4, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I've got like 200 test instances for various things @ Cloud Shards.


 
A good reason to run VPS hosting service


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 4, 2013)

vanarp said:


> A good reason to run VPS hosting service


It comes in very handy


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

vanarp said:


> A good reason to run VPS hosting service


Well, panel building per se. Meant to update on that stuff. Been busy with other stuff. Will get to it.


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 5, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I know, I know, I _should_ get a backup VPS, but I've got enough to pay for as is. I'm planning on letting some of these expire soon, then maybe I'll pick up a Backupsy. Just sayin', if you get IPv6, I'll be more "motivated".


Or use a HE tunnel. They've got a PoP in Dallas. Overhead is minimal, like 1ms for me. I've got a guide up at LEB which even lets you cope-and-paste most of it


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 5, 2013)

1 x Known Host

1 x Ram Host

Probably about 10 VPSes scattered around Host Mist.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 5, 2013)

The owner of Freevps.us has a heck lot if I'm not mistaken  I've seen people will insane amounts of VPSs over at the thread at LET.

Though I really do wonder what does with all those VPSs  :lol:


----------



## vanarp (Jul 5, 2013)

I am actually on reverse trend i.e. expanding the collection at the moment


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2013)

Labels:


+ rocket solid
# hosts important stuff
* playground

1x ServerDragon OpenVZ + #
1x ServerDragon OpenVZ + #
1x BuyVM OpenVZ + #
1x RamNode OpenVZ + #
1x VPSCheap OpenVZ + #
1x DotVPS OpenVZ *

1x Torqhost KVM + #
1x BlueVM KVM + *

All other vps are canceled.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 5, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> What do you do with all these VPS?


1x Crissic Solutions 512MB KVM - *Too cheap to resist with KVM and /64 IPv6. I'm sure I'll find a use for it soon, I did just get it*

1x Tortoise Labs 512MB XEN - Dallas - *Dat control panel!*

1x Anynode 512MB (free two-month trial) - *Can't beat free! I'll review it when done*

2x BuyVM (128MB OVZ - Buffalo, 256MB OVZ - Las Vegas) - *Got these because they didn't use SolusVM*

1x NinjaHawk custom NYC - *To be used for DNS soon*

4x RamNode (2x 128MB SVZ - Seattle and Atlanta, 1x 256MB CVZ - Atlanta, 1x 512MB CVZ (2IPv4) - Seattle) - *The 2 128MBs are for DNS (though Atlanta is offline pending some maintenance after the hack), the other two aren't in use, but I'll find something soonTM*

1x LowEndSpirit - UK - *C'mon - $4/year? Why not? I might use it for a VPN.*

2x Versatile IT (1x 128MB yearly - Dallas, 1x 1GB - Phoenix) *128MB is for DNS, 1GB is for review*

1x 512MB DigitalOcean droplet - NYC - *Messing around with /48 IPv6 from HE.net tunnel*

2x SecureDragon (1x 64MB OVZ FL (2IPv4), 1x 96MB OVZ FL) *96MB is for DNS, 64MB is not in use, just got 'cause cheap and had double IP deal*

1x ServerHub 2GB OVZ Phoenix, 5IPv4 - *For all my paid development work*

1x SwiftVM 256MB OVZ - San Diego - *Educational sites, including CheapHTTPS.info and KnowYourInter.net*

1x Reliable Hosting Services 512MB OVZ - *Development on server/domain manager*

1x IPXCore "Iron" KVM, 192MB - Buffalo - *Just cancelled!*

1x BudgetVM 1GB OVZ - Chicago - *Production sites - DStrout.net, SpamLot.net, SHA1.in*

2x FrontRangeHosting (1x 256MB KVM, 1x 128MB OVZ (2IPv4)) - *I was using the 128MB OVZ for testing on my DNS import system for the domain/server manager (above). The KVM was just wicked cheap; I couldn't resist. These are both on the "to cancel" list, though I really like FRH. I might switch one of the other VPS's stuff to one of these, just to keep service with a good company.*

1x Iniz 64MB yearly OVZ - L.A. - *DNS*

1x ComfortHost 512MB OVZ - L.A. - *Development on a web project manager*

 

Yes, I definitely need to work on pruning this list, but over half are in use, several more pending imminent use, and a couple more I really _want_ to use, and I'm sure I'll find a use for them.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Quite a lot of huge vps that are doing nothing.



D. Strout said:


> Yes, I definitely need to work on pruning this list, but over half are in use, several more pending imminent use, and a couple more I really want to use, and I'm sure I'll find a use for them.


I had the same feeling about my vps list last year. So I cleaned it up.

Main reasons and insights:


I stopped using DNS as an excuse to buy a vps. I switched to he.net and everthing was fine. Even their dyndns API was better than mine.
I stopped using ping times as an excuse to buy a vps. No need to buy a new vps to save 10ms. It is nice to be closer to visitors, but that means at least another country/coast.
I stopped using new locations as an excuse to buy a vps. It is not sane to have three vps in Buffalo from three different providers just because the vps are cheap. I stick to one provider if the offers are in the same datacenter. I choose the one with the best support and the best way of running his business.
I stopped using sales as an excuse to buy a vps. I don't care about sales any longer. I do have a list of "nice to have hosts". If they have a sale on the right location with the right product I buy. I just have to need that product.
I stopped using new services as an excuse to buy a vps. Sometimes I bought a vps just for the sake to "not mess up my running system" with a new service I am not familiar with. Outcome: A lot of idle vps. I moved quite a lot of services to a single host. I don't need a new vps for some static sites or my first node.js based site. Because I do have one playground.
I stopped using "test machine" as an excuse to buy a vps. I do only need one playground - a KVM. I am reinstalling it every 10 days. [quite a fun for the provider because of the disabled SolusVM] Switching OS and playing around with new Ruby/Node.js versions, importing db dumps and trying migrations all the time.
Real tests like:
Switching from sendmail to postfix, or switching from ngix to lighttpd, or migrating a schema from MySQL to MongoDB.
And of course:


Keep the number of accounts/logins low.
Keep the number of providers low.


----------



## peterw (Jan 31, 2014)

I am down to four servers from three different providers. Feels right to get rid of servers I don't use because they are too small.


----------



## willie (Jan 31, 2014)

My # of vps is still around 15 but almost all of them are low end annual plans in the $15/year range or lower.  4 of them are Low End Spirit at about $4/year each (one at each LES location).  Total vps expenditure (amortized) is around $12/month which doesn't seem too bad, and imho matters more than the "body count".

Aside from storage, I just don't see much use for larger vps's (512MB or whatever) at least in my own usage pattern.  Most things I'd want to do with VPS (source control, vpn, small databases and web servers) actually are fine with Low End Spirit, though a few things (DNS) want dedicated ipv4 addresses.  Everything else is better off on a local workstation (development/compiling) or else on a dedi (unlimited cpu without other users slowing you down, and these days 32gb of dedicated ram even on a $50/month OVH server, though mine is older and has just 16GB).  With a dedi I think nothing of kicking off a task that's going to run at 100% cpu for multiple days on multiple cores.  With vps I always worry about running anything cpu-intensive for more than a few minutes.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've simplified as well.  In the past, I had a grand virtual empire.

These days:

- Dreamhost for 95% of my endeavors and an endless sea of family members' blogs/photo sites/junk.  It's just easier to let someone else handle shared hosting.

- BuyVM OvZ for "I want to do something custom at the web level"

- BuyVM storage for "I want to back things up".

- Kimsufi atom dedi for "I want a no-hassle seedbox"

- Azure Linux box for "I get it free from MSDN and don't use any Microsoft technologies on it" 

- burning off a referral credit at 6sync to run a TOR relay

There are other providers that I like (see the site in my sig) but I just don't have the need at the moment.

Another excuse I gave up (like wlanboy's list) was "I need to test something that really could be tested just fine running Virtualbox on my desktop for free".


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh dear.. time for a list, I guess. Some of these are paid, some of these are freebies / donations / borrowed. Also, aside from what is mentioned, most of these also run Tahoe-LAFS, and a slave daemon for my monitoring system. Most of them also run archiving scripts from time to time.

I'll start out with the good hosts...

*RAM Host*

Los Angeles (KVM), 768MB RAM, 20GB disk. Used as an OpenVZ testing node for CVM development.

Kansas (OpenVZ), 512MB RAM, 768MB burst, 20GB disk. Runs a few websites, like learn.cryto.net and todo.cryto.net.

Kansas (OpenVZ), 256MB RAM/burst, 160GB disk. Mostly backup and storage.

Atlanta (OpenVZ), 768MB RAM, 1024MB burst, 45GB disk. Runs my Git server (and associated services), and a website.

Atlanta (OpenVZ), 768MB RAM, 1024MB burst, 60GB disk. Runs a pile of stuff; the main cryto.net website, used to run an IRC leaf, and I usually put stuff there when I offer to host something for somebody else.

Germany (OpenVZ), 384MB RAM, 512MB burst, 30GB disk. Runs redonate.net and some other assorted stuff.

*RamNode*

Atlanta (OpenVZ, SSD-cached), 128MB RAM, 128MB vSwap, 20GB disk. Runs 8 (!) phenny bots, a loggy bot, lighttpd, ZNC (with 5 active users or so), a saxo bot, an IRC leaf, and a qwebirc instance. Like other VPSes, it also runs Tahoe-LAFS. Don't ask me how it fits in the RAM, but somehow it does.

Netherlands (OpenVZ, SSD-cached), 256MB RAM, 256MB vSwap, 90GB disk. Hosts the master for my monitoring system, as well as the IRC bot for it, and also used for some file storage.

Seattle (KVM, SSD-cached), 512MB RAM, 512MB vSwap, 50GB disk. Has the DDoS mitigation add-on. Will eventually serve as a reverse proxy (over VPN) for DDoS mitigation.

*OVH*

Kimsufi 2G in Gravelines (the 5 euro a month one), 2GB RAM, 500GB disk. Primarily used for archiving and temporary data storage.

VPS on a server of a friend (Xen), 1GB RAM, 50GB disk. Runs AnonNews.org.

*Inception Hosting*

Netherlands (Xen?), no idea about the specs. Still have to recover access to this one, but the Tahoe-LAFS node is still running.

Netherlands (Xen?), not sure about this one either. Same story, still have to recover access. Hosts my AfterHoursDJs liveset archive.

*ServerCrate*

Dallas (OpenVZ), 512MB RAM, 512MB vSwap, 500GB disk, 10gbit. For storage and archiving.

Dallas (OpenVZ), 512MB RAM, 512MB vSwap, 500GB disk, 10gbit. Also for storage and archiving. This one was unexpectedly given to me by a friend.

*Other good and decent hosts that I only have one VPS of*

BlueVM (OpenVZ, Zurich, Switzerland), tiny (64-128MB?) RAM, a bit of disk space. Runs an IRC leaf. Had it for ages, started out in Illinois, then moved through Buffalo to Zurich.

VPS-Forge (OpenVZ, Germany), 512MB RAM, 512MB vSwap, 75GB disk. Hosts a bunch of sites, such as books.cryto.net, a mobile proxy, and some mirrors for stuff that is/was under pressure to be taken down elsewhere. Also runs a TOR relay and an IRC leaf; the favourite of most of the users on my IRC network, because of its stability 

TortoiseLabs (Xen?, UK), 512MB RAM, 512MB swap, 30GB disk space. Runs as a fairly high-bandwidth TOR relay.

IPXCore (OpenVZ, Buffalo), 128MB RAM, 32MB vSwap, 5GB disk. Runs an IRC leaf, and a small TOR relay.

Backupsy (KVM, Netherlands), 384MB RAM, 1024MB swap, 250GB disk. File storage, backup, Tahoe-LAFS, etc.

Undisclosed host, 128MB RAM, 128MB vSwap, 5GB disk space. Runs my IRC hub (UnrealIRCd) and (Atheme) services.

ErrantWeb (OpenVZ, Detroit), 512MB RAM, 256MB vSwap, 25GB disk. Currently only runs a Tahoe-LAFS introducer, will run more later.

Online.net (dedicated), 2GB RAM, 6GB swap (don't ask...), 500GB disk. Does archiving and storage things.

SrsVPS (OpenVZ, Romania), not sure about specs again. Haven't regained access yet. Hosts joepie91.archivingyoursh.it and a bunch of other miscellaneous things.

StyleX Networks (Xen?, Los Angeles), 256MB RAM, 1024MB swap, 10GB disk. Tahoe-LAFS node and misc. Paid 1 euro or dollar for this one-time, has been free since. They stuck to their promise 

*Shitty hosts*

URPad (OpenVZ, Los Angeles), 1024MB RAM, no swap, 40GB disk. Supposedly DDoS-mitigated. Purely as a disposable cheap Tahoe-LAFS storage node. Really quite rubbish, lots of lag (both network- and disk-wise), frequent packet loss and short outages. Longer (multi-minute) outages about once a week.

URPad (OpenVZ, Florida), 1024MB RAM, no swap, 40GB disk. All as above, just a different location.

DigitalOcean (KVM, Amsterdam), 512MB RAM, 30GB disk. Frequent packet loss and outages. Temporary Tahoe-LAFS storage node.

DigitalOcean (KVM, San Francisco), 512MB RAM, 30GB disk. Same as above.

DigitalOcean (KVM, New York), 512MB RAM, 30GB disk. Same as above.

Might've forgotten one or two, but this should be most of it 

(I like multi-level redundancy, can you tell? )


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 31, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> (I like multi-level redundancy, can you tell? )


I would say so lol.

Need to throw in a FH or CS in there sometime


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fliphost said:


> I would say so lol.
> 
> Need to throw in a FH or CS in there sometime


Hehe. I might consider it in the future, but currently I have no additional budget


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> Hehe. I might consider it in the future, but currently I have no additional budget


So I'm curious about your apparently vast Tahoe-LAFS network.  Is that

- your own personal files that you store there as their sole location (distributed, yes, but I mean "those files live only on Tahoe-LAFS")

- a backup of your local PC files

- a sync somehow of your PC files (a personal Dropbox)

- files that live on Tahoe-LAFS because you're sharing them or working collaboratively on them with others


----------



## blergh (Jan 31, 2014)

I would love to try more providers, but it's getting harder and harder to find new providers that offer something that lasts.


----------



## Jack (Jan 31, 2014)

Backupsy 500GB UK for backups.

OVH KS2G for ZNC, Seedbox, webserver


----------



## maounique (Jan 31, 2014)

TBH, I never kept a serious count of my VPSes. They are usually left to own devices except from time to time when I upgrade the minimal OS and 2-3 applications. I get reminders about payments and pay, otherwise. If I do a really hard count now I go over 10 that I pay, 2 in US and the rest in EU.

There is also the BlueVM one which is suspended for doing traffic of 1.4 tb instead of .5 allowed last month in the first few days and I dont know if it will come back today or not to check what could have went so terribly wrong without getting blacklisted or something. So, would be 11 with that.

In EU I have DO, EDIS, torq, and a few in NL and UK. I also colo a server in Voxility.

With home connection of 1 gbps best effort i push-pull some 40 TB a month, mostly tor relays (restricted exits from home) freenet and gre/IPv6 experiements which encapsulate the above mentioned traffic over weird routes.

I pay some 75 Eur a month for all this.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 1, 2014)

LET taught me that RAM is the only criteria that matters when choosing a provider so here's my list ranked by RAM:

Personal VPS (1)

------------------

128MB DotVPS (gopher server) --openvz

Company VPS (41)

-----------------

16.768GB Edis/Waveride --kvm/openvz

16GB CloudVPS --xen

13.64GB Iniz/Openvz.io --openvz

7.896GB Prometeus/iwStack/XenPower --openvz/kvm/xen

3GB ProviderService/UltraVPS.eu --openvz/xen

3GB RamNode --openvz

2GB HostVirtual --xen

2GB MikroVPS --openvz

1GB VPS.us --xen

512MB BandwagonHost --openvz

512MB Host1Plus --openvz

384MB VPS.co.za --xen

256MB VelociHost --kvm

256MB NephoScale --kvm

Company dedi (11)

-------------------

256GB colo'ed dedis in NYC

192GB OVH

32GB SeFlow

30GB Kimsufi


----------



## joepie91 (Feb 1, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> So I'm curious about your apparently vast Tahoe-LAFS network.  Is that
> 
> - your own personal files that you store there as their sole location (distributed, yes, but I mean "those files live only on Tahoe-LAFS")
> 
> ...


Multiple things, actually. Currently I use it as my incremental backup target (for both my desktop PC and a bunch of stuff on my servers), using Tahoe-LAFS. It's also used as a backend for some sites, and I'm currently working on an S3-like API and CDN frontend to turn it into a proper CDN, usable by anybody (for non-profit) projects.


----------



## peterw (Mar 3, 2014)

blergh said:


> I would love to try more providers, but it's getting harder and harder to find new providers that offer something that lasts.


My provider list shrinks every year through buyout, termination and bad service.


----------



## Lanarchy (Mar 3, 2014)

3 CVPS

2 Iniz

2 Reliable Hosting Services


----------

